# show off life jacket safety pictures



## michigan22 (May 18, 2016)

show off life jacket safety pictures share pictures of you or your family showing life jacket safety also share boating pictures, swimming pictures


----------



## fubar2 (Aug 1, 2016)

I should have taken a pic when they issued my buddy a 250.00 fine for being two short.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Sep 23, 2016)

fubar2 said:


> I should have taken a pic when they issued my buddy a 250.00 fine for being two short.


Yeah, dont F with CO s. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## TBS (Oct 10, 2016)

We loan out life jackets where I work and if you take one home we don't care. I dread the radio calls for possible drownings because most times by we find them its to late. I'm just a maintenance worker for California state parks but many times we are the first contact of families involved because we are always on the shore doing litter detail. Most people I see still won't have their kids wear a life jacket even though we provide them but every time I see that loan station on the lifeguard tower empty it makes me happy.


----------

